# PC stürtzt nach ca. 20min Betrieb ab (Disk Boot Failure)



## Titanico (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem:
Mein PC stürtzt nach ca 20min Betrieb ab und bringt die Meldung DISK BOOT FAILURE (wie wenn ne Diskette beim starten im Laufwerk ist). Bei einem Neustart ist zu erkennen, dass er die Festplatte nicht mehr findet und somit auch nicht mehr hochfährt.

Kann eigentlich nur ein Hardwaredefekt an der Platte sein Oder hat jemand eine Idee?

Grüsse Titanico


----------



## alois (11. Oktober 2004)

Wann kommt die Meldung? Beim Neustart? Und wie bekommst du den dann wieder gebootet?


----------



## Titanico (11. Oktober 2004)

also PC fährt anfangs (wenn er "kalt" ist) normal hoch nach ca. 20min springt er dann direkt auf den Bildschirm mit der Meldung BOOT DISK FAILURE. Wenn man dann versucht neuzustarten bleibt er immer bei der Meldung hängen, fährt also nicht mehr hoch. Am Anfang wo die Controller Anschlüsse geprüft werden findet er die Platte dann nicht mehr (nur die cd und DVD Laufwerke).

Wenn man den PC für ne weile (ca 1h) auslässt kann man ihn wieder booten, nach 10-20min wieder da selbe.


----------



## alois (11. Oktober 2004)

Das hört sich stark nach Überhitzung an, versuch mal die HDD zu kühlen- obwohl... in dem Stadium hilft das wohl nicht mehr weiter


----------



## TobGod (11. Oktober 2004)

Versuch mal zu formatieren und einen neuen Bootsektor zu schreiben. Poste dann noch mal ob das Problem weiterhin besteht..


----------

